# 240 Aero kit.



## Mugend (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey guys im new to the forums. I currenty own a 240z and looking for a aero kit. SOmething like this. I would appreciate it if u guys can provide me with the proper links to get me started . thanx.
















Front bumper.
Rear bumper.
Fenders
Spoiler. 

Thanx in advanced guys.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks pretty JDM, I'd start searching Japanese websites if I were you.


----------



## Mugend (Jun 13, 2005)

I dont know where to look. Thats why i made a post.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Motorsport Auto (zcarparts.com) is a good place to start. You'll have to order a catalog from them.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

BTW, that's a picture of an Xmod, isn't it.


----------



## Mugend (Jun 13, 2005)

I dont know i just found it off the net. BTW is there a Diff between the 240z and 280z. As in body wise. Oh and if there is a diff in body style. What is the year of the change PLEAST. PAINT CODES ANYONE? what is the paint code for the blue Z. I love this forum.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

You can get ZG flares and 432 wing here
http://www.classicdatsun.com/new/240_glass.html


----------

